# Horrible dream! This isn't going to ever stop, is it?



## ChknNoodleSoup (Oct 20, 2012)

Last night was a decent night with WS who had an EA. We're trying to work on things but the process is slow and he gets mad when I don't trust him. We had a fight about Facebook marketing. I told him I wasn't on the mood for fighting, removed myself and went to bed. The rest of the day was great! In general now with him. So I'm confused when my dream is a freaking nightmare!

The entire night was a horrible dream. He was trying to reconcile but I kept finding out he was cheating. His friends helping him. My parents and his were all here and thinking we are finally reconciled but he was texting a girl at panera (no idea why panera) and arranging a date. He kept telling me he wanted divorce and everyone else he wants reconciliation and I wanted to tell people and couldn't! Then he disclosed he has his EA's password and accounts and well, the entire dream was lies, deception and betrayal. And it hurt! And I woke up and instead of being relieved I sobbed! This is months after the initial shock and months after I was able to control my thoughts about the mental movies! What the hell was that and where did it come from? Is it my gut? Is it my mind suffering from trauma. When will this end?? I'm exhausted. Why does it hurt so bad and how does anyone know what the right answer is. How do you know if you fight for and make this work for the sake of love and marriage nd family and when you have to let go?


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Sorry, Soup!

Don't have ANY advice on the nightmares. In all honesty, I think you will get more responses (and more on-point advice) if you post this in the "Coping With Infidelity" section of the website. EVERYONE there has HAD a cheating spouse (a few have BEEN a cheating spouse). They have been where you are now and can advise best.

What's normal? What isn't? What to expect next, etc.

Good luck, Soup! You'll find a lot of sympathy, empathy and good advice for betrayed spouses in the other section!


----------

